# Hp Touchpad newbie



## coltdiamond (Apr 16, 2012)

I appoligize if this informatin is on here and i cant seem to fnd it but i have a question. I bought a Hp Touchpad used and it came with update-cm-9-20120329-NIGHTLY-tenderloin-signed.zip installed on it. Basically what my issue is that there is no marketplace installed with the software. I believe that the marietpace software is not even on the sd card. Could anyone point me to where i could gather the information to correct this issue?
Coltdiamond


----------



## BillGates (Nov 23, 2011)

You need to install GAPPS (can be found on gooinside.me) by booting recovery (ClockworkMOD) from moboot menu then it will show up.


----------



## Dorregaray (Jan 26, 2012)

You can find the latest gapps package at: http://goo.im/gapps
(currently the latest one is: http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-ics-20120317-signed.zip). Just download it to the device using the internet browser and then reboot the device to clockworkmod recovery and flash the zip (should be in /sdcard/download (or /sdcard/downloads) directory). You can download and flash the latest nightly build in the same way.


----------



## coltdiamond (Apr 16, 2012)

Is there anything to worry about when downloading and updating the nightly builds? Is there a chance of bricking the Touchpad? Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## lwb250 (Mar 22, 2012)

coltdiamond said:


> Is there anything to worry about when downloading and updating the nightly builds? Is there a chance of bricking the Touchpad? Thanks a lot for your help.


Unlikely. The flashing process is pretty painless, once you get it down. There are plenty of tutorials on this site and others, but in a nutshell, it's like this:

1.) Download the nightly

2.) Reboot your device into recovery (ClockworkMod)

3.) Navigate to the folder where the nightly is located

4.) Unzip (flash) the nightly and run it

5.) Do the same for the latest GApps zip

6.) In the Advanced menu, clear the Dalvik cache

7.) In the main menu, clear the system cache

8.) Reboot and enjoy!

Dan


----------

